
Once more, a Worms game from 1999 gets updated by its community maintainers - ByThyGrace
https://store.steampowered.com/newshub/app/217200/view/4889171591903920896
======
superhuzza
Awesome, I recently bought this on Steam and it's still a fantastic game. If
anyone is looking for a slightly more modern experience, I can recommend Worms
WMD.

